# How do I change job/employer with SA critical skills work visa?



## SAJobSeeker (Aug 29, 2018)

I hold a critical skills visa that is valid for 5 years and specifies that I need to work as <designation> with company <ABC>.

I came to South Africa 2 month back and still waiting interview calls from my company <ABC>. 

Now I have decided to start searching job by own. 

My question is if any new company <XYZ> offers me job with same designation and with the same skill set. Do I need to apply for a new visa or just apply for a change of conditions? 

to do this changes with my current visa which documents should I prepare?

*Is there any documents required from old company <ABC> ?* like letter from old company <ABC>

Can someone please assist me a legal way. 
It's quite urgent otherwise I have to travel back to my country as I have spend all my savings. 
your help Will really appreciate.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

SAJobSeeker said:


> I hold a critical skills visa that is valid for 5 years and specifies that I need to work as <designation> with company <ABC>.
> 
> I came to South Africa 2 month back and still waiting interview calls from my company <ABC>.
> 
> ...


A change of conditions would apply. Just submit everything you submitted the first time plus the offer/contract and declaration from the new company.


----------



## SAJobSeeker (Aug 29, 2018)

terryZW said:


> A change of conditions would apply. Just submit everything you submitted the first time plus the offer/contract and declaration from the new company.


Thank you for your prompt reply.

just to clarify-

*Is there any documents required from old company <ABC> ? *like letter from old company <ABC>


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

No. There is no documents required from the old company.
You will do a change of conditions and the documents required are the same as when you first applied but ofcoz with the new company contract and declaration. 
But word of advise. Make sure the Job title on the contract is exactly as the critical skill you possess.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

jollem said:


> No. There is no documents required from the old company.
> You will do a change of conditions and the documents required are the same as when you first applied but ofcoz with the new company contract and declaration.
> But word of advise. Make sure the Job title on the contract is exactly as the critical skill you possess.


Isn't it better to apply for Critical Skills without a company name attached to it, So he won't have to change conditions every time he settles for a new job?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Rudo said:


> Isn't it better to apply for Critical Skills without a company name attached to it, So he won't have to change conditions every time he settles for a new job?


The maximum you can receive without a company attached is 1 year unless you receive your CSV on grounds of being a researcher.


----------



## SAJobSeeker (Aug 29, 2018)

jollem said:


> No. There is no documents required from the old company.
> You will do a change of conditions and the documents required are the same as when you first applied but ofcoz with the new company contract and declaration.
> But word of advise. Make sure the Job title on the contract is exactly as the critical skill you possess.


Thanks for your reply.

I went for interview and got selected but they want NOC from old company. 
how to deal with this situation 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

What is an NOC?


----------



## SAJobSeeker (Aug 29, 2018)

jollem said:


> What is an NOC?


 No objection certificate mentioning that I am free to do job with any company and free to do change of condition


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

SAJobSeeker said:


> No objection certificate mentioning that I am free to do job with any company and free to do change of condition


Never heard of or been asked to produce such a thing and I'm pretty sure that's definitely not part of South African labour standards. You are free to work for whoever you want to - companies can not force you to stay with them.


----------



## Titiaramide (10 mo ago)

Hi all, I have a critical skills visa but I got a new job, so I’ve submitted a new application which I had to appeal because one of the documents expired. I’m still waiting for my appeal Is it possible I can convince the company to start working pending the time appeal will be out?


----------

